# Removing seized bottom bracket (drive side) ?



## rockyraccoon (17 Nov 2012)

I'm trying to replace my bottom bracket but can't get it off the bike... It's a shimano sealed square taper 68mm shell. 

I am using this tool with an adjustable wrench. The non-drive side came off very easy.

I believe I'm doing it right. The drive side turns clockwise to loosen...left side turns counter clockwise to loosen.

I find it difficult to keep the BB tool in place when turning the wrench. I am worried that I have started wearing out the bottom bracket tooth and might not be able to remove it.. 

Any tips?


----------



## rusky (17 Nov 2012)

You've got the direction correct. Try soaking the threads in WD40 overnight then try.

If the BB is hollow, use a QR skewer to hold the tool on.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Nov 2012)

Plus gas. down the seat tube. let it soak. better than WD or GT,

use a skewer to stop the tool slipping as per..







Park say this about threads

_*THREADING NOTE:* Most modern bikes use an ISO thread standard for the bottom bracket. The left side thread is a right-hand direction thread, which tightens clockwise and removes counter-clockwise. This standard is also called English or BSC. The right side (drive side) thread is a left-hand thread, which tightens counter-clockwise and remove clockwise. There are some exceptions to the ISO. Bikes made in Italy may use "Italian" threading, with both drive and non-drive sides right hand thread._

If all else fails LBS. You won't be the first


----------



## mrandmrspoves (17 Nov 2012)

User14044raccoon said:


> I'm trying to replace my bottom bracket but can't get it off the bike... It's a shimano sealed square taper 68mm shell.
> 
> I am using this tool with an adjustable wrench. The non-drive side came off very easy.
> 
> ...


----------



## colly (17 Nov 2012)

My advice. Take it to a LBS and pay them a fiver to get it out for you. 

I know it might go against the grain if you like doing your own maintenance but sometimes there is no option than having the right gear.
I tried to remove a bb a few months ago and I tried _everything_ I could think of. Some nasty marks on the frame and a good few skinned knuckles and a ruined removal tool convinced me I needed help. I called into a LBS and for fiver they got it out for me. I wandered past the door to the workshop while they were at it because I could hear some appalling creaking and groaning coming from within. The frame was clamped on a huge metal bench which in turn was bolted to the wall and floor, they had lever and extension bar turning the removal tool. The extension tool must have been 2' 6'' long, and boy was he straining on it. The bb was turning OK but _slowly_ and making that awful creaking.
5 mins later he gave me back the frame and the removed bb and even 5 mins after it had been removed the bb was still almost too hot to touch from the friction.

There is absolutely no way I would ever have got it out. £5 well spent.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (17 Nov 2012)

colly said:


> My advice. Take it to a LBS and pay them a fiver to get it out for you.
> 
> I know it might go against the grain if you like doing your own maintenance but sometimes there is no option than having the right gear.
> I tried to remove a bb a few months ago and I tried _everything_ I could think of. Some nasty marks on the frame and a good few skinned knuckles and a ruined removal tool convinced me I needed help. I called into a LBS and for fiver they got it out for me. I wandered past the door to the workshop while they were at it because I could hear some appalling creaking and groaning coming from within. The frame was clamped on a huge metal bench which in turn was bolted to the wall and floor, they had lever and extension bar turning the removal tool. The extension tool must have been 2' 6'' long, and boy was he straining on it. The bb was turning OK but _slowly_ and making that awful creaking.
> ...


 
Colly isn't exagerating! ......but pay a bike shop £5 - never! Not while I have any skin left on any of my knuckles!


----------



## Smurfy (18 Nov 2012)

This is why I always thoroughly grease the threads.

If the tool still fits well, and the splines aren't damaged, a breaker bar and the correct size socket to fit the BB tool might do it.

If that fails, and you're feeling brave, you can try collapsing the cup inwards:
1. Use a round file of about 6mm diameter at several locations around the circumference of the cup, until you can just see the BB shell threads appearing across the entire width of the cup. You need to be very careful or you'll damage the BB shell threads as well as the BB cup.
2. Using a hacksaw or the file, cut through the lip part of the cup that extends beyond the face of the BB shell at the same locations you filed through to the threads.
3. Try again with the tool to remove the cup. The cup will have very little strength if you've done 1 and 2 properly, and may collapse as soon as you apply pressure. An alternative is to use a punch and hammer on the lip of the cup to try and collapse the cup inwards.
4. If 3 doesn't work, get a bright light and have a good look at where you've filed to check you've gone as far as you can without filing the BB shell threads. When you've gone almost as far as you can you should see the threads of the cup appear. A bit more filing and you'll see the peaks of the BB shell threads appearing, very narrow at first because you're at the crest of the thread. When you see the crests of the BB shell threads you know to stop filing.
5. Be patient and careful. It won't be a 10 minute job and may take an hour or more.

I've never used this technique on a BB, but there's no reason it shouldn't work, and I think it's a well known engineering practice. I used it to remove two hot water cylinder immersion heaters which were stuck fast because a plumber had used liquid thread sealant on the threads instead of PTFE tape. The first one I had to file and cut into around 3-4 segments before if would come out using the immersion heater box wrench. The second was stuck so badly I had to cut it into about 6-8 segments and tap each segment inwards with a hammer.


----------



## robgul (18 Nov 2012)

The LBS solution suggested above with clamping the lip of the BB in a BIG vice and using the frame as a lever (rocking gently to get it started) usually works - filing opposing flats on the lip helps the jaws of the vice to grip. ... and unless you have 3 hands you'll need help to load the vice jaws and then tighten it!

Rob


----------



## palinurus (18 Nov 2012)

The skewer thing will probably work- it's hard to remove them if they are even a bit stuck if you can't keep the tool in place. If the skewer won't fit (sometimes they don't) then you can usually fix the remover on with a large washer and the crank bolt.


----------



## PpPete (18 Nov 2012)

Can be difficult to hold the tool in place whilst putting lots of pressure on the wrench..
My favorite technique involves use of a small child. 

Me, holding frame with one hand, and tool in place with the other. Small child on the end of 8 ft scaffold pole over the end of the wrench..
Never fails to a) amuse said child that he can move a stuck thing that Daddy can't shift.
b) teaches them from an early age about moments of force.
c) shift even the most stubborn BB

In the absence of a suitable child, a spouse or other passer-by may be used intead.


----------



## Ed no-more-lemons (18 Nov 2012)

Plus two, for the vice thing, with the bike being the lever!
Doesn't need to be big, just screwed onto something that you can squat or stand on.


----------



## rockyraccoon (18 Nov 2012)

I've tried again this morning. I think I've made things worse.

I only need a longer axle so I thought maybe if I tried hard I could remove the axle from one side the cartridge. Well I did. 

This is the result:
The axle, 1 cup and 1 bearing are out (non-drive side). Still in the frame is the other bearing and the cartridge. 
















Well, calling LBS!


----------



## Sittingduck (18 Nov 2012)

I had the same problem last weekend. Ended up taking it to the LBS.


----------



## rockyraccoon (18 Nov 2012)

Just rang my LBS.. They want £18 to remove it and only able to do in 10 day's time ...

It does not bother me if that stays in the frame as long as I can replace the spindle for a longer one. Does anyone know if it is straight away thing to do it? If I had the spindle could I do that?


----------



## Sittingduck (18 Nov 2012)

Find a new LBS 
Took mine in about 5pm Monday. Had a phone call saying it was ready for collection about 11am Tuesday. Cost me a tenner (including fitting a new BB - that I gave to them).


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Nov 2012)

two of the LBS's here about have refused to charge me for removing bb's in the last six months. In both cases I left picture of the queen, sort of sepia tint, on the counter for em to get some coffees in.


----------



## HovR (18 Nov 2012)

I had the same issue recently, but on a family members bike with an old fashioned cup & cone BB. The solution was, of course, a 6 foot extension pole and a blow torch.







If the tool is slipping off, you can use a G clamp to hold it on - Just ensure the other side of the G clamp is on the BB spindle - NOT the frame! Replace the vice I have clamped on to the adjustable cup in this picture with your BB tool!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Nov 2012)

HovR said:


> *If the tool is slipping off, you can use a G clamp to hold it on* - Just ensure the other side of the G clamp is on the BB spindle - NOT the frame! Replace the vice I have clamped on to the adjustable cup in this picture with your BB tool!


That's a darned good idea!


----------



## Blue Hills (18 Nov 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Find a new LBS
> Took mine in about 5pm Monday. Had a phone call saying it was ready for collection about 11am Tuesday. Cost me a tenner (including fitting a new BB - that I gave to them).


Agree totally.
I had an issue with a bottom bracket I'd neglected since 1997 - never touched it. Was contemplating the bike (actually a decent one) being history after trying everything, including help from a far stronger neighbour and a big lever.
Bike shop got it out for a very reasonable price.

If you are aywhere near SE London I can recommend a place.


----------



## MrGrumpy (19 Oct 2013)

just googled and this thread popped up  guess who has a seized on bottom bracket and is not at work where he could get his hands on some plus gas and a 32mm socket . Hoping that the Mrs is planning a wee trip over to see the Mother in law as I could be making a detour


----------



## MrGrumpy (19 Oct 2013)

Ok managed to get it out with a bit of WD40 and a large hammer  I can confirm that it is goosed and shall have to look for a replacement! Still useable but rough as a ...........


----------



## betty swollocks (20 Oct 2013)

Keep the tool in place with the crank bolt.


----------



## MrGrumpy (20 Oct 2013)

Yep I had tried that trick, at least it stopped the skint knuckles but that baby was not for turning! Even after i got it loosened off , I still had bother getting it unscrewed. It is now back in with grease awaiting replacement.


----------



## Mastif (14 Jan 2014)

I had the same problem with an old steel frame - the BB was so messed up and could not come off. Some of the teeth wore off on the BB. So my mate and I thought it's already well ruined so why not put the shell on top of the oven flame...4 minutes later after heating the BB shell of the frame we (with gloves on whilst the frame was piping hot) and gave it another go with the tool and it came off really easily after a few pushes with the extractor tool.

Put in a new BB and now the bike is a fully functional pub beater!


----------



## Ploppy Nobkin (30 Aug 2014)

I can vouch for Yellow Tim's method of filing and cutting the BB away. After chewing up the grooves on the BB, drilling holes for a bar through, penetrating oil and heating with boiling water all failed, my LBS suggested sending it to a specialist which would have cost about £100. I used a small round file (£12 for set of 3 from hardware shop) and hacksawed to the frame in just one position. Centre-punch and hammer started it collapsing and I could then remove it by hand. Thanks Yellow Tim.


----------

